# Chinese mantis baby pics



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

A few weeks ago I acquired a Chinese mantis (_Tenodera sinensis_) egg case. The egg case hatched this past week. Now I have lots of little mouths to feed! 

This little specimen posed very obligingly for me as I was feeding them fruit flies. There is always something very satisfying about watching a critter eat. 

Well, not for the fly I suppose...

Cheers,
EC 
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com

Olympus OM-D E-M5; Zuiko 60mm F2.8 macro lens;Olympus RF-11 ring flash; F16 @ 1/200 sec); ISO 200


P7070482 baby mantid copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


P7070476 baby mantid 2 copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

those are awesome! i havent raised mantids in a while. Love these little guys.


----------

